# NationStates



## Retsu (Dec 12, 2008)

Post your nations here :)

http://www.nationstates.net/86511/page=display_nation/nation=lerutia


----------



## nyuu (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.nationstates.net/krygystan


----------



## Clover (Dec 12, 2008)

Isokratia~


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 14, 2008)

AYE OOP


----------



## Flareth (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's mine. Cartoontopia.


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 14, 2008)

Idolatrys

But I think we should all migrate to NationStates 2. I know it's in beta but! (I'm in medium world 62, let's all join and create an alliance!)


----------



## Zeph (Dec 14, 2008)

Elevtheriatoma~


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 14, 2008)

Themplek


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 14, 2008)

Awsitania


----------



## spaekle (Dec 14, 2008)

Paludis!

I had another one of these forever ago, but it was kind of stupid and just made as a joke. Had Vileplume all over it.


----------



## Capitain Jay (Dec 14, 2008)

Telemote - NS1 NS2


----------



## Zuu (Dec 14, 2008)

Solisar


----------



## nothing to see here (Dec 16, 2008)

I used to have two a while back, but I'm pretty sure they both died due to inactivity (what is it, 30 days and they get disabled or something like that?)

Before they got blipped, I had a semi-serious one named "Mofocious" and a complete joke one named "Pikachuheim."


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 17, 2008)

I just restored one of my old nations:   Desert Flygons

I also made it into a NS2 account here.


----------



## Flora (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.nationstates.net/florensia


----------



## Jason-Kun (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.nationstates.net/21911/nation=japmerica


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 18, 2008)

http://www.nationstates.net/52798/page=display_nation/nation=oiracul


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 18, 2008)

Crawling Spine Country


----------

